# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Ритуальные услуги в Минске.

## frau

Смерть родного человека — страшная утрата. Столкнувшись с ней, каждый испытывает горечь, боль, разочарование. Иногда, люди просто не в состоянии самостоятельно подготовить достойные проводы, поэтому нуждаются в профессиональной поддержке. Городское ритуальное агенство *"**Международный центр услуг"* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]— надежный помощник, который возьмет на себя все проблемы, связанные с организацией похорон. Наша компания уже более *10 лет* предоставляет все виды ритуальных услуг.
Наши специалисты готовы включиться в подготовку траурной церемонии на любом этапе, чтобы обеспечить полное или частичное ее сопровождение. Обратившись к нам, вы можете заказать следующие услуги:организация похорон в Минске и Минской областиаренда катафалкаперевозка тела в моргзахоронениебальзамированиекремацияхранение тела в моргеритуальный агенткопка могилотпеваниеподготовка к захоронениюритуальные товарыгруз 200транспортировка тел умершихрепатриацияритуальные документы*Звоните по телефону* *+375(29) 605-22-05
*

----------

